# Literary Maneuvers Non-Fiction Competition



## J Anfinson (Jul 18, 2014)

Calling All Non-Fiction Writers
Enter the Non-Fiction LM Competition! <--Link​
A cousin of the LM Fiction Competition, the LM Non-Fiction Competition runs on an opposite schedule so that interested participants may work on their non-fiction entry during the scores waiting period of the fiction competition. In the same vein, while waiting for scores in the NFLM you can work on your entry for the fiction LM.

All forms of Non-Fiction are encouraged (article, essay, memoir, etc).

So please, check it out and enter during the submission period. The *NFLM* runs from the 15th-30th/31st. A winner is crowned on the 1st of the month, and that winner gets a one-month subscription to FOWF (Friends of Writing Forums), a medal that displays on their profile page and under their avatar, and access to restricted areas like the Motley Tavern and the old chat room.

I hope to see you there,

J Anfinson


----------



## Greimour (Jul 18, 2014)

Ah, whilst you guys have the chance too- you should consider taking part in the voting for how Prompting will be chosen in the future...

POLL

For those of you who take part in the prompt suggestions and voting - or even the competitions, etc. You should head over there and make your vote.

Even if you don't take part - maybe you will one day, so go vote. ^_^


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 1, 2014)

Another poll is going on now. Do you prefer anonymous voting or public? *Vote now*!

Voting is finished. All voting will be anonymous.


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 12, 2014)

August NFLM _Standing Tall_ voting is going on now. Please head over to cast your *votes*.


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 24, 2014)

Now taking entries for *The Best Way To Travel*! Submit your essays, memoirs, articles, etc, for a chance to win. This contest ends the 30th and will be decided by a panel of judges this month.


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 17, 2014)

Now taking entries for *Spoiled Rotten*.

Congrats to *PiP* for winning the September challenge, *The Best Way to Travel* with her entry "*Personal Space*".


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 12, 2014)

How would you like prompt selection to work?

*Vote in the poll*.


----------

